# Look What I got. hunting photo now added



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Well what can i say, look what came in the post this morning, i am made up, ZDP sent me this little beauty, im old school and never shot anything like it before, you think it was made for my hand, it has tapered thera band gold doubled and it wits with a thud, it is a very strong slingshot, it is waffer thin, he is a clever chap, 
Im not one for shooting cans much but the wife and i have been drinking tins of pop all day so i have targets ha ha, i was shooting 8mm steel balls and they have shredded 8 tins, the sling shot is made of Tuffnol, im sure ZDP will be able to tell you all the techinal bits about the set up, ive shot bands about the same size as these but not with the same power, it must be the way the taper is, just like to say thankyou very much and im off hunting tomorrow with it, we have a load of crows need taking care of, they are killing the young chicks on the farms so it will be getting a proper work out tomorrow, and what ive seen of it , it will be well up for the job, jeff


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow ! Jeff that is Cooooool !


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow Jeff you got a great shooter there bud. Have fun getting close enough to the crows. I hope you have a blind set up.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

smitty said:


> Wow Jeff you got a great shooter there bud. Have fun getting close enough to the crows. I hope you have a blind set up.


The way i was hitting cans with it today i wont need to get too close ha ha, jeff


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi Jeff, it's great to hear that you are getting on well with it. I made it to test some new technology I picked up in China (those coated fabric bits under the bands). They all but eliminate friction on the for tips and between the bands and work better than Teflon blocks. For those who couldn't follow our PMs, I was chatting to Jeff about this material and decided to give him a set to test and it kind of made sense to provide it set up in a frame and bands rather than explain the complicated installation process.

The bands were intended as just demo bands for the low friction material. If I remember right, they are 8 or so inches from the fork to the pouch, made of TBG and taper from the fork width (about .75") by about 30%. Some tear resistance is added by flaring the bands bact to full width just before the pouch so that the narrowest section of band does not coincide with the tie-off point. I also compensated for the extra mass by narrowing the pouch.

The frame is made of Tufnol, or at least a local generic. Both Tufnol and this generic are undyed paper micarta (thin paper in a phenolic resin base) used for industrial structural components that need to be strong, self lubricating, chemically resistant, non-conductive and somewhat heat resistant. Tufnol isn't as strong as G10 or Carbon Fibre, but stronger than Plexiglass (acrylic) and more rigid than Lexan (polycarbonate). It has an organic feel and a wood-like lustre, especially under lacquer as this is. The strength of the material and the ergonomic shape of the fork which spreads the forces gradually over the hand and does not have specific structural weak points allowed me to make this fork thin and small.

The end result is a very small, thin and light package that wraps up and disappears into a trouser pocket like no modern commercial slingshot that I know of, yet throws a 8-12mm steel ball with a comparable velocity to Hunter Bands and with a much lighter draw force. It should be good for field work.

Shoot it with a bit of a flick. If you manage to damage it, let me know; I've got a stack of 'em in the making.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

It is very easy to draw back and shoots very smooth, it is the idea slingshot for fast and quick moving game, i was shocked at it power, ive just been firing 12mm steel balls at a dog food tin and it just tore right though it with easy, i dont know if its those coated fabric bits under the bands but it is a lot quieter when shooting the bands seem to flip the slingshot on its own, i cant put it down i love it, thanks jeff


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice shooter happy hunting Jeff.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow thats a beauty Jeff. No need to ask what it shoots like I can see what it did to those cans.
Martin.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

How much for one?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Couldnt wait had to try it out, i am well pleased and so will the farmer, the crows are pulling the hens chicks to bits not now ha ha, crows were shot between 15 and 25 yard, with only 8mm steel balls, all clean kills, cheers jeff


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

nice shots!!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Great looking slingshot! The technology that ZDP is talking about is interesting too!


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

great slingshot! kill em all!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

LOL! Jeff, I apologise. I've been staring at your photos of the catty for a while and they looked odd, like I'd tied them the wrong way round. Then I saw your avatar and realised that I did tie them the wrong way round (you shoot with the slingshot in your right hand).









I hope they weren't too much of a bother to reverse. At least I tied with plenty of tie band.



















How did you like the way I grooved the attachment area of the tips?

BTW, those were some monster shots. 25 yards? Flippin' heck!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> LOL! Jeff, I apologise. I've been staring at your photos of the catty for a while and they looked odd, like I'd tied them the wrong way round. Then I saw your avatar and realised that I did tie them the wrong way round (you shoot with the slingshot in your right hand).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes i like the double groves easyer to put the bands on,i had no trouble turning it round, yes 25 yards but i never said how many i missed ha ha only about 3, and i dont like to bragg but one of them crows was flying ha ha lucky shot i think, i will be trying it out on rabbits at the weekend, that will be the tester for it, 11mm steel balls will do, i dont shoot rabbits unless i have a good clear shot, and for the young hunters on here, never shoot rabbits sat outside there holes, rabbits will run 3 to 10 yards sometimes even when it is a head shot, its there nerves kicking in, cheers jeff


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey Jeff nice shooting!
Did you use those very same bands to hunt? Can you tell me the parameters plese.
Whats your drawing lenght around? Ohh I wonder how long they will last with 8mm balls .Yeahh I know I ask too much sorry mate.
Thanks


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

brooklyn00003 said:


> Hey Jeff nice shooting!
> Did you use those very same bands to hunt? Can you tell me the parameters plese.
> Whats your drawing lenght around? Ohh I wonder how long they will last with 8mm balls .Yeahh I know I ask too much sorry mate.
> Thanks


ZDP will be able to answer you about the bands, put it this way i only got it yesterday and i must have had 1000 of shots with it, he has put all the details about the mesh stuff between the bands, he gave me the slingshot and bands to try out, them band hit with the power of the hunter bands but with half the energy to draw back, jeff


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> Couldnt wait had to try it out, i am well pleased and so will the farmer, the crows are pulling the hens chicks to bits not now ha ha, crows were shot between 15 and 25 yard, with only 8mm steel balls, all clean kills, cheers jeff


Wow that's some serious shooting right there buddy!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well, what can I say? I'm thoroughly impressed both by the slingshot and the shooting. Wow!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes indeed, I do believe you are a consistently good shooter, Jeff!!

I love Dan's design, and the material he used. I know now that he coated the material, as I had to with some casts of a slingshot I made with resin.


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Hi Jeff, it's great to hear that you are getting on well with it. I made it to test some new technology I picked up in China (those coated fabric bits under the bands). They all but eliminate friction on the for tips and between the bands and work better than Teflon blocks. For those who couldn't follow our PMs, I was chatting to Jeff about this material and decided to give him a set to test and it kind of made sense to provide it set up in a frame and bands rather than explain the complicated installation process.
> 
> The bands were intended as just demo bands for the low friction material. If I remember right, they are 8 or so inches from the fork to the pouch, made of TBG and taper from the fork width (about .75") by about 30%. Some tear resistance is added by flaring the bands bact to full width just before the pouch so that the narrowest section of band does not coincide with the tie-off point. I also compensated for the extra mass by narrowing the pouch.
> 
> ...


OK, ya got to tel, me how to get one of these "Stealth" slingshots! I like the design allot!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice shooting!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Z...you are one innovative fella. Nice work.

Great shooting Jeff.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Wow!

You're brave shot in the foot, you may feel tired happy good Dan, seeing the results of his work in the hands of a good hunter.


Chepo


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> Wow!
> 
> You're brave shot in the foot, you may feel tired happy good Dan, seeing the results of his work in the hands of a good hunter.
> 
> Chepo


He's certainly getting results!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank for nice words about my shooting, but your only as good as the slingshot you use, the way the bands are gives you that bit extra time to draw and release, im no good with all the tec bits im old school, before i joined the forum i was shoot tree forks not drying them just shooting them then throwing them when the were well used, im 53 but it shows your never too old to learn, there is a lot of very talanted chaps on here, jeff


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Don't sell yourself short. I can't hit crows at 25 yards with that slingshot, let alone on the wing at 15.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Hi Jeff, it's great to hear that you are getting on well with it. I made it to test some new technology I picked up in China (those coated fabric bits under the bands). They all but eliminate friction on the for tips and between the bands and work better than Teflon blocks. For those who couldn't follow our PMs, I was chatting to Jeff about this material and decided to give him a set to test and it kind of made sense to provide it set up in a frame and bands rather than explain the complicated installation process.
> 
> The bands were intended as just demo bands for the low friction material. If I remember right, they are 8 or so inches from the fork to the pouch, made of TBG and taper from the fork width (about .75") by about 30%. Some tear resistance is added by flaring the bands bact to full width just before the pouch so that the narrowest section of band does not coincide with the tie-off point. I also compensated for the extra mass by narrowing the pouch.
> 
> ...


Wow!


----------

